# Does this blurb interest you in buying this novel?



## longknife (Dec 8, 2018)

Tsalagi Tales

(A Modern Warrior’s Journey)



A Cherokee warrior suffers deep wounds of war, a medicine woman’s love helps him heal, and the two uncover an international plot that caused the fiery death of his parents.


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2018)

If you read  fiction.....or if you like romantic/adventure type of novels......it   might interest you.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 8, 2018)

longknife said:


> Tsalagi Tales
> 
> (A Modern Warrior’s Journey)
> 
> ...


is it sci-fi?.....


----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Tsalagi Tales
> ...



It doesn't sound like sci-fiction to me, just fiction...but that's only  my opinion.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 8, 2018)

Another great Harlequin Romance available in paperback ... with no big words.


----------

